# Barbie Doll Holder~Oldmiser



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Yeah I know by the title your thinking what?what's this old man up too...*

*I thought I would share a idea..How many of you still use a DE Razor & use a Brush to make lather?*

*The problem with most stands to hold the brush to dry ~is the opening is to small for the brush handle*

*on a custom made Badger Silver Tip Brush.........This Brush in the picture is a custom made Brush for me...*

*So I was not able to hang the brush to air dry....Doing some research I read some place a doll holder*

*could be used if you had the correct size.....so with some measuring...I bought a Barbie Doll Holder*

*took a little bit to reshape for my application to use..Hey for $4.99 +s/h good deal..I take no creait 4 this






*


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I was hoping to see some lined up barbie dolls getting demolished by slingshot fire. I am very disappointed. ><


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Phoul Mouth said:


> I was hoping to see some lined up barbie dolls getting demolished by slingshot fire. I am very disappointed. ><


My friend I will leave that up too you as to the shooting..OM


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Good to know in case anyone ever makes me a custom brush.. until then guess I'll have to keep on using the kind in the can..


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

StretchandEat said:


> Good to know in case anyone ever makes me a custom brush.. until then guess I'll have to keep on using the kind in the can..


*You can buy badger silver tip brush..shaving mug..shaving soap....a puck size shave soap will last almost a year for shaving *

*vis shaving foam in a can.....OM*


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I know this may sound a little eccentric but I don't like actual shaving cream at all... I found the thick layer of lather just obstructs my view, mucks up my gear and wash basin, clogs up my razor and tends to give me skin rash.

Rather, these days, I apply 2-3 drops of argan oil followed by a minute helping of lathered up old fashioned cheap shampoo. 
That way I can actually see what I'm doing but even where I can't (back side of my skull) I can just feel around with my hand for missed patches without rubbing off the slick layer of shampoo. Makes my life a lot easier.

@ Oldmiser

Would you maybe know a place where I can buy a decent straight razor for around fifty bucks? Is that even possible? 
I'd really like to try one, but I don't want to waste scarce dollars on a dud and I don't won't (can't, really) to plunge in head first with a multi hundred dollar investment either....


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

DE or Wet Shaving is where it's at.

I've never been one for a brush stand and just use the built in stand they all come with:









Nice to see other wet shavers here.


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

Ah yes necessity the mother of invention ! Good idea !


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

oldmiser said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> > I was hoping to see some lined up barbie dolls getting demolished by slingshot fire. I am very disappointed. ><
> ...


I just need to find a bunch of old barbie dolls on the cheap. MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

brucered said:


> DE or Wet Shaving is where it's at.
> 
> I've never been one for a brush stand and just use the built in stand they all come with:
> 
> ...


Actually standing them like that is about the worse thing you can do for any brush(paint brushed included) after using it. All you end up doing is getting the moisture down into the bottom of the bristles where it swells the bristles which risks cracking the glue used to hold them in. At the same time it creates a perfect environment for mold and mildew to grow, probably the last thing you want in a brush used to apply shaving cream which you can easily get into a cut.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

There are countless shaving forum threads/discussions on the benefits or lack thereof on hanging your shave brush. I'm OK with having them stand, never had an issue and many of the brush makers agree. I have no objections to people hanging them, but I have no intention to. As most shaving forum posts end...YMMV.

Mine are used, rinsed, squeezed dry, flicked dry and then towel lathered before putting away.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Did you know you need to clean your shaving brush each month?...I can tell you how...But better yet do a google*

*search How to clean a shaving brush....watch the video's....OM*


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

oldmiser said:


> *Did you know you need to clean your shaving brush each month?...I can tell you how...But better yet do a google*
> *search How to clean a shaving brush....watch the video's....OM*


I don't clean them monthly, not even close. I'm mainly using a Plisson synthetic knot these days and they can take a lot more abuse then a natural fiber brush. When I can see soap build up at the base of the brush (very rarely), it gets a cleaning....but I take pretty good care of them as they aren't cheap and make sure to rinse them thoroughly after use.

I'm in the camp of they are getting used with quality ingredient soaps (Haslinger) and are self cleaning from use and proper post shave rinsing/drying.

When I sell one, it gets the Dawn, Vinegar, rinse treatment.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Hair conditioner works well to shave with also.. you can get the cheap stuff for a dollar.. last a while and comes in clear


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

StretchandEat said:


> Hair conditioner works well to shave with also.. you can get the cheap stuff for a dollar.. last a while and comes in clear


I personally don't think anything at the dollar store or that is intended for hair care, can compete with a quality soap or cream for shaving.

There are commercially available soaps & creams from Proraso available at many drug stores for $5. They are proven performers, made for shaving and safe for use on your face and with shave Brushes. There are also a plethora of private artisan labels making vegan, tallow based and eco friendly soaps.

No need to skimp on shave products once you start wet shaving. In the end, the cost is pennies on the dollar compared to buying replacement foils, electric shave or the evil Gillette cartridge systems....unless you turn it into a Hobby and start collecting Brushes, razors and rotating 30+ soaps like many do.


----------

